# Turbine LP Gerissen



## Joe Doe (14. September 2004)

Hallo,
habe hier eine RF Turbine Lp, die an der Vierkant-Aufnahme gerissen ist.
Da mein "Lokal Bike-Shop" seit ein paar Wochen nicht erreichbar ist, wollte ich mal wissen, wer die Garantie Abwickklung übernehmen könnte? Rechnung ist vorhanden. 

Gruß & THx


----------



## Phil Claus (15. September 2004)

Hi J. Doe,

bitte suche den nächstgelegenen Race Face Dealer auf, und reiche die Kurbel zur Begutachtung über Ihn an. Du findest den Dealer hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

